# Earthquake in Delhi-NCR



## Vyom (Apr 4, 2011)

An earthquake of about scale 5.7 was felt at around 5 pm, in Delhi and NCR.
Source is being said, to be India and Nepal border.

*Earthquake of magnitude 5.7 at India-Nepal border, tremors felt in Delhi*

Did you felt it?


----------



## himangshu (Apr 4, 2011)

No, I didn't feel the earthquake!


----------



## Vyom (Apr 4, 2011)

It was the first experience for me, and that's why I got pretty excited! I was in office, when I with my colleagues felt the work table shaking. I asked them, if they were playing the prank, but they denied!

And then.. the building was evacuated! But things went to normal soon.


----------



## mobilegeek (Apr 4, 2011)

In Dehradun Today.. I felt A Bit of shake ..it was very minor. But Yes we felt it.


----------



## Kishal (Apr 4, 2011)

A bit of a shake here in U.P. too


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2011)

was in bus. not sure if i felt anything. opted for last option.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2011)

no quake felt in guwahati guys. i was at home...3rd floor flat...would've felt the slightest tremor...but sadly_(well not really.._ _)_...no...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah I felt that and that weird. It was first time to me to actaully feel an earth quake.


----------



## limpness (Apr 4, 2011)

I was in the bathroom.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 4, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I felt that and that weird. It was first time to me to actaully feel an earth quake.



First time for me too. I even touched the wall, and I could felt the vibrations!! A little scary


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 5, 2011)

No. No tremors in Jharkhand.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2011)

yup felt that
my one of the door was doing CRRRRRRRRRR..............CRRRRRRRRRRRRR...............


----------



## PraKs (Apr 5, 2011)

It is bound to happen in NCR area. Delhi lies on Fault line.

More to come


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2011)

PraKs said:


> It is bound to happen in NCR area. Delhi lies on Fault line.
> 
> More to come



 That was not something I had wished to learn while opening this thread.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2011)

yes we lie in zone 5 i guess
the most awesome area


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2011)

*www.worldatlas.com/aatlas/infopage/tectonic.gif


----------



## PraKs (Apr 5, 2011)

@vineet369
See the map above, Delhi lies on fault line of Indian plate, Same plate passes through Bhuj.

Remember Gujarat Earthquake ?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ At this time, I really want to know where on Earth are you from Mr. PraKs!! j/k 
And Bhuj? Can anyone forget it! I hope that kind of Disaster won't happen again.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 5, 2011)

Piyush said:


> yes we lie in zone 5 i guess
> the most awesome area



that faultline extends to my place also


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> that faultline extends to my place also



kya farq padta he
vese bhi 2012 dec me sab khatm ho jayega


----------



## PraKs (Apr 6, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ At this time, I really want to know where on Earth are you from Mr. PraKs!! j/k
> And Bhuj? Can anyone forget it! I hope that kind of Disaster won't happen again.



Sir, I was in Bhuj when it happened. Have seen buildings fallen.

It was nature's fury on small city like Bhuj. God knows what happens if such things happen in crowded NCR.

God bless earth. Thanks to human kind which is responsible for so called Global warming.

Do check out for something called Earth Poles are moving in Google. Japan's quake moved the poles again.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ What you witnessed must be a lot scary, and unfortunate.
I hope no one witness such scenarios. Not much can be done in disasters, cause when it happens, it has the destructive power that's unbeatable. All we can do is to be informed, vigilant, and pray.


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 6, 2011)

I didn't feel anything at all i m at Gurgaon delhi NCR


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2011)

Piyush said:


> kya farq padta he
> vese bhi 2012 dec me sab khatm ho jayega



Duniya khatam ho na ho, yeh post karta raha to main tujhe khatam kar dunga.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2011)

Piyush said:


> kya farq padta he
> vese bhi 2012 dec me sab khatm ho jayega







Liverpool_fan said:


> Duniya khatam ho na ho, yeh post karta raha to main tujhe khatam kar dunga.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Duniya khatam ho na ho, yeh post karta raha to main tujhe khatam kar dunga.



ab HONI ko kaun rok sakta he babu?
i know its difficult to gulp this fact down


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 7, 2011)

i am in lucknow and felted that quake i was completely shocked by that i never expected it would happen in my city but now looks like 2012 is gonna be true


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2011)

Are you really happy when you say that "2012 gonna be true"! Cause atleast I dont wanna die like this


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Are you really happy when you say that "2012 gonna be true"! Cause atleast I dont wanna die like this



dont worry
it'll be instantaneous
you wont feel anything
it will all go in a flash


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ Yeah Right!
Go tell that to a kid!


----------



## Amit Shrivastava (Apr 13, 2011)

pra_2006 said:


> i am in lucknow and felted that quake i was completely shocked by that i never expected it would happen in my city but now looks like 2012 is gonna be true



That time i was in Dehli but did not realize.
You seems to be looking worried because 2012 is coming soon.Be kool and leave everything on time.


----------

